# Opinion on my proposed HT setup



## saliv1215 (Sep 3, 2012)

Hey Guys, 

After a lot of going back and forth, I've decided on the following for my home theater setup:

Klipsch RF-82 II for L and R
Klipsch RC-62 II for Center

Sub: Undecided, trying to see which one to get from HSU research

Surrounds: Undecided (best surrounds to go with this?)

What do you think of the fronts? My application will be movies, games and a bit of music. Does the center bring out the dialog in movies well? 

The amp ill be using will be a Denon 3312CI.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I have the same proposed setup minus the HSU sub. I went with SVS though I think HSU is also a strong choice. As far as the best match for surrounds I would suggest speakers of the same reference lineup. I personally went with the rs-42 ii's and like the above choices am quite pleased. You could also choose the rs-52/62 ii's as they would also match wonderfully. I would also strongly recommend giving them a listen in person if possible. Opinions seem to vary with Klipsch speakers and there doesn't seem to be much middle ground. They are outstanding for movies and highly efficient meaning they don't need much power to push them to reference levels. Hope this was helpful and good luck.


----------



## saliv1215 (Sep 3, 2012)

JBrax said:


> I have the same proposed setup minus the HSU sub. I went with SVS though I think HSU is also a strong choice. As far as the best match for surrounds I would suggest speakers of the same reference lineup. I personally went with the rs-42 ii's and like the above choices am quite pleased. You could also choose the rs-52/62 ii's as they would also match wonderfully. I would also strongly recommend giving them a listen in person if possible. Opinions seem to vary with Klipsch speakers and there doesn't seem to be much middle ground. They are outstanding for movies and highly efficient meaning they don't need much power to push them to reference levels. Hope this was helpful and good luck.


That's what I heard about the Klipsch that they are so dynamic that they are a perfect fit for movies. Is it a bad idea to mix the surrounds with another brand name speakers?


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Yes, don't mix them. Those Tatrix horns will be hard to timber match with other brand speakers. I have not listened to those Klipsch speakers. When Sound Advice closed here in Tallahassee, I lost my place to audition their lines. The last ones I played with were the RF-7's with the RC-7/RS-7 to complete the package. I really like horns, but you need to hear them yourself. My high frequency hearing is damaged & I think this is why I like them, they are bright. Denon is a good AVR for them.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Tonto said:


> Yes, don't mix them. Those Tatrix horns will be hard to timber match with other brand speakers. I have not listened to those Klipsch speakers. When Sound Advice closed here in Tallahassee, I lost my place to audition their lines. The last ones I played with were the RF-7's with the RC-7/RS-7 to complete the package. I really like horns, but you need to hear them yourself. My high frequency hearing is damaged & I think this is why I like them, they are bright. Denon is a good AVR for them.


+1 - IMO, you really want to try to stay with the same brand for exactly what Tonto says - timber matching. Is it possible to add something different? Sure, but it will take a bit of trial and error to find something that will mesh well - even moreso considering the horn design of the Klipschs.


----------



## saliv1215 (Sep 3, 2012)

JBrax said:


> I have the same proposed setup minus the HSU sub. I went with SVS though I think HSU is also a strong choice. As far as the best match for surrounds I would suggest speakers of the same reference lineup. I personally went with the rs-42 ii's and like the above choices am quite pleased. You could also choose the rs-52/62 ii's as they would also match wonderfully. I would also strongly recommend giving them a listen in person if possible. Opinions seem to vary with Klipsch speakers and there doesn't seem to be much middle ground. They are outstanding for movies and highly efficient meaning they don't need much power to push them to reference levels. Hope this was helpful and good luck.


My speakers are getting delivered tomorrow. The guy told me that HSU isn't a good match as a sub for the klipsch speakers and he recommended that I go with SVS instead. Any opinions on what would be a good match? Outlaw, SVS, HSU or Epik? I guess in the end, price will be my decider, all things being equal


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

When it comes to subs a good sub is good regardless of the speakers it's matched with. There is no timbre matching LFE and you would be fine with either HSU or SVS.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

JBrax said:


> When it comes to subs a good sub is good regardless of the speakers it's matched with. There is no timbre matching LFE and you would be fine with either HSU or SVS.


+1 - completely with Jeff on this one.


----------



## trevorv (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm not really big on horns unless their built properly. I have several friends with Klipsch speakers. Their biggest complaint is that they don't sound the same as when they were purchased. Some call it horn fatigue. The only horns I've heard and liked we're built by a company named profesionalhomecinema. This is only my opinion of course. As for surrounds yes match them with your fronts and center. For the sub it usually does not matter, however some subs crossovers will roll of better with certain speakers giving you more of a blend of the two, but of course it can be manipulated within the receivers crossover as well.


----------



## lanayapiper (Oct 6, 2012)

saliv1215 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> After a lot of going back and forth, I've decided on the following for my home theater setup:
> 
> ...


I suggest you don't mix them. Klipsch is a very good brand and you can go all the way for this brand with your home theater setup. Mine was 1 generation behind of Klipsch RF-82 II and Klipsch RC-62 II, but everything is perfect. Try to visit Klipsch retail stores and you can find a complete home theater setup from them. You can also checkout Ebay or Amazon for other options.


----------

